# Baby Lock Serger on craiglist in West Branch MI



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Here is a link to a serger for sale. The ad says the serger was only used 4 times.

http://saginaw.craigslist.org/hsh/1735825109.html

Just passing the information on. 

Is this a good buy?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm fairly new to sergers myself, just got my first one last year, a Janome. I'm not familiar with BabyLock, so I can't help you. I just thought someone should at least respond so you know we're not just ignoring you, lol. Hopefully, someone with more knowledge will speak up. 

Just by Googling, I found that they orginally sold for around $329, and someone bought a little-used one with some extras for $130 in 2008, so I would think it should be a little cheaper than that now, but then I'm a renowned bargain hunter, lol. Good luck!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://sewing.patternreview.com/SewingMachine/Review/1/2584

this is a review by someone that bought one used for $150 - 

So that listing seems reasonable

Angie


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I love my serger. Its used a lot more than my sewing machine. 
Mine is a Janome. 

I have heard Baby Lock is also good, but I never tried one.

What does matter is how many spools it uses. You dont want less than 4 for a good serge.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a babylock imagine (the air thread) and it's really good. It's a quality brand.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I wasn't asking for me, just passing on some information for others. 

For mother's day my DH purchased a used juki serger for me. I've always wanted one since helping my MIL work on draperies in the 80s


----------

